# download epson LQ 570+ driver for winxp



## sopmkerb (Nov 25, 2009)

I need a driver for epson LQ 570+ printer for winxp OS. Is it possible to download it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's an old printer and doesn't have XP support. You can try the old driver, but otherwise, it's time to get a new printer.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...doid=8209&infoType=Downloads&platform=Windows


----------

